# The New Synapse Looks Good



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

First Ride: Cannondale's aggressive endurance Synapse | VeloNews.com


----------



## lostPixels (Jun 12, 2012)

Except for that stem. That's the ugliest thing that I've ever seen.


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

lostPixels said:


> Except for that stem. That's the ugliest thing that I've ever seen.


It's Cannondale's answer to the Roubaix. Or vice-versa. These are good bikes for guys/gals that can't be in an aggressive race position for hours on end. 

What bothers me is the continued marketing of the disc brakes. I don't think it's catching on. I think there are 2 riders of the 190+ rider field at the Tour on disc brakes, that is telling. I was at my LBS and I asked the sales rep (this is a Cannondale and Specialized dealer, so you know they have plenty of disc brake-equipped road bikes) how their disc sales are faring, and she said very little interest.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Synapse Cannondale Bicycles

The "Midnight" 105 version and "Acid Green" Ultegra versions look pretty nice.

It's very comparable to the Trek Domane SL Disc 105 and the Roubaix Elite:

Synapse Carbon Disc 105 Cannondale Bicycles

https://www.trekbikes.com/us/en_US/...-sl-5-disc/p/1447000-2018/?colorCode=grey_red

https://www.specialized.com/us/en/men/bikes/road/performance/roubaix-elite/115487

It would be interesting to see if Cannondale was able to achieve a similar level of comfort without the Isospeed or Future shock and to compare the acceleration and climbing chops on the three bikes.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

They also offer one rim brake bike. Trek provides you with a rim or disc brake choice at almost every level. Specialized is all in on discs as well for their endurance bikes.


----------



## trav16 (Jul 27, 2011)

wonder why they ditched the curved seat stays


----------



## zosocane (Aug 29, 2004)

Rashadabd said:


> Specialized is all in on discs as well for their endurance bikes.


Just not wise, in my opinion. Once you buy a disc-rigged bike, you're committed to disc wheels only for upgrades and you can't use those wheels on your other road bikes (or even CX bikes) assuming they're rim brake-equipped. It's fun to swap wheels among the bikes in your fleet or upgrade, etc. I can see why discs are a good choice if you live in a mountainous area with lots of descents, but otherwise ...


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I own two bikes with discs, and two bikes with rim brakes. 

I was fairly non-committal on discs until I actually spent some time on them. Now that I have two seasons on discs, I won't be buying another rim brake bike. And any future wheel purchases will be disc wheels with convertible hubs. 160mm front rotor and 140mm rear as well.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I like the hidden fender mounts.










The straight seat stays look weird on this bike.

The geometry is very similar.

The rim brake one on offer is the previous generation, only disc on this new generation.











Not for me, will continue to enjoy the curvy stayed rim brake one.

My frame is 935g, so 950g or whatever is pretty good with the fender mounts and disc brake layups and paint and such. Probably quite stiff too, I think the last one is said to be stiffer than the evo. Power pyramid and all of that jazz.

A lot of people will probably like it, solid bike.

Oh, the bars and stem? Uh... Well... They're not one piece at least. I hear they're comfortable in the hands (the tops). Again though not for me. Standard cockpit here please.


----------



## Drone 5200 (Mar 3, 2003)

I like this and will have to give it a demo. I'm leaning towards the new emonda SLR, and yes with discs because I do live in a mountainous region and once had a tire overheat and blow off...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Has anyone had an opportunity to see one of these in person or test ride one yet?


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

Rashadabd said:


> Has anyone had an opportunity to see one of these in person or test ride one yet?


Unless somebody has ridden one at a press release, then I would think not. They are not even due to start shipping to dealers until about a month from now.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TDFbound said:


> Unless somebody has ridden one at a press release, then I would think not. They are not even due to start shipping to dealers until about a month from now.


You might be surprised by how resourceful some of the folks on here can be. Some of them work at and/or own bike shops and others have contacts within the industry that often result in early test rides, early delivery, etc.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

zosocane said:


> It's Cannondale's answer to the Roubaix. Or vice-versa. These are good bikes for guys/gals that can't be in an aggressive race position for hours on end.
> 
> What bothers me is the continued marketing of the disc brakes. I don't think it's catching on. I think there are 2 riders of the 190+ rider field at the Tour on disc brakes, that is telling. I was at my LBS and I asked the sales rep (this is a Cannondale and Specialized dealer, so you know they have plenty of disc brake-equipped road bikes) how their disc sales are faring, and she said very little interest.


Even the most so called 'relaxed' endurance bikes are anything but comfortable if you're going to be doing 4+, 5+ hours on a bike. Having said that a more aggressive position whereby the rider is more dedicated on all fours is a more comfortable position in principle than a sit up and beg position of relaxed bikes. Seems like a total gimmick to me. And if you're going to be doing those kind of hours on a bike then the very concept of endurance becomes pointless. Furthermore you couldn't just put in 4, 5+ hours on a bike from the get go without any sort of physical condition tapering. Regardless if its an endurance or full-on bike.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Horze said:


> Even the most so called 'relaxed' endurance bikes are anything but comfortable if you're going to be doing 4+, 5+ hours on a bike. Having said that a more aggressive position whereby the rider is more dedicated on all fours is a more comfortable position in principle than a sit up and beg position of relaxed bikes. Seems like a total gimmick to me. And if you're going to be doing those kind of hours on a bike then the very concept of endurance becomes pointless. Furthermore you couldn't just put in 4, 5+ hours on a bike from the get go without any sort of physical condition tapering. Regardless if its an endurance or full-on bike.


I agree 100% that you have to build up to long distance/endurance riding, but some people clearly benefit from having a taller headtube, shorter top tube, lower bottom bracket, longer chainstays, and more compliance, etc. Even if those improvements are subtle (5-15mm or so), it can make a pretty big difference for the person that struggles with neck or back pain, needs/prefers a more stable bike on descents, gets beat up by too much feedback from the road due to prior injuries or age, is less flexible, needs to take as much pressure as possible off of the soft tissue in the genital area, etc. These bikes are some of the most popular from a sales perspective for a reason and it's not all hype in my opinion. They are not for everybody, but they simply work better for some folks.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)




----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

First Ride Review: Cannondale Synapse 2018–striving for balance | GRAN FONDO Cycling Magazine


----------



## Chader09 (Jun 10, 2014)

Rashadabd said:


> I agree 100% that you have to build up to long distance/endurance riding, but some people clearly benefit from having a taller headtube, shorter top tube, lower bottom bracket, longer chainstays, and more compliance, etc. Even if those improvements are subtle (5-15mm or so), it can make a pretty big difference for the person that struggles with neck or back pain, needs/prefers a more stable bike on descents, gets beat up by too much feedback from the road due to prior injuries or age, is less flexible, needs to take as much pressure as possible off of the soft tissue in the genital area, etc. These bikes are some of the most popular from a sales perspective for a reason and it's not all hype in my opinion. They are not for everybody, but they simply work better for some folks.


I totally agree. The idea posted above that claims the endurance bikes have no real substance is complete nonsense.

There are very real and material differences in the geometry (for ride quality of the bike as well as comfort for the rider ). The basic position of contact point for the rider relieve stress on the neck, hands, and neck to make it more likely to survive longer with less fatigue when compared to a "race" bike.

Couple that comfort aspect with the general trend of making the bike more compliant (via things like Isospeed, Futureshock, etc.) over less than perfect roads and you get a bike that is tangibly more comfortable to rider longer in the saddle.

Yes, you have to work up to longer hours in the saddle. That is not completely removed even with a proper endurance bike, but it sure makes it easier than a more aggressive design.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

True Endurance Machinery


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

I just talked to local shop and they reportedly have some 2018's in.  I plan to stop by on the way home from work to take a peek. I will try to update on what I see and think tonight.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

A more upright position doesn't necessarily mean more comfort. In fact less so because it moves a greater amount of weight on your backside and little else. It is like sitting on a chair. Such a position won't alleviate any pressure on 'soft tissue' as you put it. It could make it worse in fact. And indeed for those with aches and pains there is always a reason for it. Just fitting an endurance bike won't just solve the problem overnight.
Yes any bike could do with a lower BB, endurance or otherwise.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Horze said:


> A more upright position doesn't necessarily mean more comfort. In fact less so because it moves a greater amount of weight on your backside and little else. It is like sitting on a chair. Such a position won't alleviate any pressure on 'soft tissue' as you put it. It could make it worse in fact. And indeed for those with aches and pains there is always a reason for it. Just fitting an endurance bike won't just solve the problem overnight.
> Yes any bike could do with a lower BB, endurance or otherwise.


Everyone is entitled to their own opinion, I suppose, but this is consistent with my experience and the advice I have received from a number of experienced riders and bike fitters. At the end of the day, to each his own though:

What is the difference between a road race and endurance/gran fondo bike?

https://roadcyclinguk.com/gear/buyers-guide-sportive-endurance-bikes.html

Nine best endurance bikes 2017: a buying guide - Cycling Weekly

24 of the best 2017 sportive bikes — great bikes for long, fast endurance rides in comfort | road.cc


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

^^ Those are just definitions. They don't explain why one type is more comfortable over another. Rest assured that there are plenty of writers in the industry who are quite uninformed as it is.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I'll chime in quick with some experience on the endurance thing.

I own an outright race bike with a horizontal top tube, 31.6 seatpost, tight and sharp.

I own a Synapse as well. Pretty much the opposite.

The thing is, it doesn't matter what the geometry of the bike is, I will fit it the same. My handlebar stack and reach will be identical. My saddle will be in the identical place relative to the bottom bracket. 

So on the Synapse my front end setup is more aggressive than Sagan's at the same size frame. But on the race bike there's 16mm of spacer under the shorter stem. Synapse has a seatpost a mile long while the race bike's is about 6 inches.

The frames offer different levels of compliance/comfort. The Synapse wins. Long and thin seatposts make a difference. I don't know about the Save Plus this and that and whatever, but maybe that adds in too.

As for endurance bikes and endurance fits... rubbish. Sitting upright is less comfortable to me, causes all kinds of pains. It's also less aerodynamic and slower, makes zero sense for longer rides. Opposite really. For real short commutes, okay, sit upright on your padded saddle like they do in western Europe. But for long rides, it's about being low and comfortable for me, opposite of "endurance" positioning.

Endurance bike? Fine, I like comfort and stability. Endurance position? Backwards nonsense to me.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

MMsRepBike- I think your response makes the most sense to me. I am looking for a bike that offers a comfortable ride without sacrificing my aggressive position, which I feel is very efficient. I think my fit will be pushing the limits of the Synapse's adjustability, but is possible. Unfortunately the current wait time for one of the new bikes with their Save System cockpit is into October! My local shop did just take delivery of a 105 equipped bike in my size though, so I'm going to head over there and see how close I can set it up to my current bike, just to be sure on fitting before I order one. They have the Synapse Carbon Disc with 105 on it, frame is a beautiful midnight blue metal flake with neon yellow logo and accents.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TDFbound said:


> MMsRepBike- I think your response makes the most sense to me. I am looking for a bike that offers a comfortable ride without sacrificing my aggressive position, which I feel is very efficient. I think my fit will be pushing the limits of the Synapse's adjustability, but is possible. Unfortunately the current wait time for one of the new bikes with their Save System cockpit is into October! My local shop did just take delivery of a 105 equipped bike in my size though, so I'm going to head over there and see how close I can set it up to my current bike, just to be sure on fitting before I order one. They have the Synapse Carbon Disc with 105 on it, frame is a beautiful midnight blue metal flake with neon yellow logo and accents.


Yeah, that's the "Midnight" paint scheme and it is good looking. I am interested in hearing what you think of it once you check it out. I hear the Trek Domane is another race oriented endurance bike that's fun and comfortable to ride. I think those are my two favorites on the endurance bike front. I like the Madone and the Orbea Orca Aero on the "race/aero" side and the new BMC Teammachine and Cervelo R5 from the "all-around/climbing category" if you subscribe to such classifications. Not sure which direction I would go in if I had to choose just one...


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Another bike with a downtube socket for the Di2 charger.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

The hole is gone for the "standard mod" version. :blush2:








Need to buy the Hi-Mod version now to get the "Power Pyramid" design.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

That's true the discerning rider can largely fit themselves almost identically be it a racer or endurancer. I say almost. The fits are never exactly identical. I've had several models of the Evo HM and the Synapse HM and in both cases I tended to fit almost subject to adjusting position the same regardless of the frame. Curiously the Synapse is a better bike even for racing than than the Evo. I would say the Synapse is still a better bike overall.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

lostPixels said:


> Except for that stem. That's the ugliest thing that I've ever seen.


I was just looking on their site, and they have removed the "SAVE System" bar and stem from every Synapse model. Most have a basic aluminum bar/stem combo now, but for the same low price as when they were originally advertised with the nifty carbon bar/stem combo. Either they're hoping customers don't notice until its too late, seeing as they've already taken pre-orders for them when they were advertised with the carbon bar/stem, or they need to plan on taking some bikes back as returns when they show up at the shop with a different parts spec as advertised than at the time the order was placed. I, for one, was really looking forward to that feature of the bike.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

TDFbound said:


> I was just looking on their site, and they have removed the "SAVE System" bar and stem from every Synapse model. Most have a basic aluminum bar/stem combo now, but for the same low price as when they were originally advertised with the nifty carbon bar/stem combo. Either they're hoping customers don't notice until its too late, seeing as they've already taken pre-orders for them when they were advertised with the carbon bar/stem, or they need to plan on taking some bikes back as returns when they show up at the shop with a different parts spec as advertised than at the time the order was placed. I, for one, was really looking forward to that feature of the bike.


This is correct.

The bar/stem combo that I showed pictures of existing will not exist until the 2019 year model.

As for the price in consideration to that not being available to normal customers... good luck.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> This is correct.
> 
> The bar/stem combo that I showed pictures of existing will not exist until the 2019 year model.
> 
> As for the price in consideration to that not being available to normal customers... good luck.


It was advertised as being on the 2018 models available this Fall. In the past couple weeks, they have changed the parts spec on each model and have removed all information about it from their site. They were making a big deal about it with so many places it was mentioned, but now it is gone. One of their bikes is still pictured with it too but the parts spec says something different. It looks like they photoshopped the images to put different ones on the other pictures, or at least some of them.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

The whole switcharoo thing seems kind of unprofessional to me. I am sure they ran into some manufacturing or delivery snag, but just say so on your website or something. Don't act like the heavily marketed part never existed. Just silly. It's still a nice looking bike either way, but I am sure it will have people questioning how much they should be spending on certain models.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

Rashadabd said:


> The whole switcharoo thing seems kind of unprofessional to me. I am sure they ran into some manufacturing or delivery snag, but just say so on your website or something. Don't act like the heavily marketed part never existed. Just silly. It's still a nice looking bike either way, but I am sure it will have people questioning how much they should be spending on certain models.


Especially considering they have already been taking orders for them, including payment from the customers. I would think a similar bar/stem combo would run upwards of $200 retail, so to see the price remain the same, especilly on a $3500 bike, is a bit disappointing and has me looking for other bikes at the moment.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

TDFbound said:


> Especially considering they have already been taking orders for them, including payment from the customers. I would think a similar bar/stem combo would run upwards of $200 retail, so to see the price remain the same, especilly on a $3500 bike, is a bit disappointing and has me looking for other bikes at the moment.


A carbon bar and stem combo can run $300-$600 actually. Hey, I hear ya. Get what makes you feel like your money has been well spent. Oh, and I posted an update on my race in the other forum.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Agreed.

Especially seeing how, at their official launch, the bikes had the bar/stem combo.

Granted, they were clear in saying that they would not be available for customers, but why were they there? Why allow them to be photographed on the bikes at the launch?

Very unprofessional.


----------



## TDFbound (Jul 11, 2017)

MMsRepBike said:


> Agreed.
> 
> Especially seeing how, at their official launch, the bikes had the bar/stem combo.
> 
> ...


I never saw anything that said they would not be available to customers, even on all the big articles about it. Each of four Cannondale dealers I visited all believed they were current spec, especially since Cannondale listed the parts as being included on 2018 bikes. I wonder how I could not have heard about that?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Seems like it was a problem they found last minute.

As in right before the launch photos I posted above. 

Not enough time to rebuild the launch promo bikes but just enough time to let us know about it.

I probably should have wrote a note about it along with the pictures up there. But still, how they're handling it, whatever it is, going forward is playing out pretty sketchy. I would hope to hear that they're dropping prices/giving partial refunds or something.

Like I said before, this combo will not be available until the 2019 bikes come out a year from now. That's what they said anyway.


----------



## Horze (Mar 12, 2013)

I want them to tidy the frame up further. This means fewer plastics, fewer grooves, fewer slots, fewer slits, fewer appendages but smoother flows. C'dale the next bastion in bicycle design will be cleaner designs. Get it?? Some brands are already onto it. The complexity of discs is an added detriment to road bikes. Not sure how worth it discs are considering the added complexity and mentioned detriment given their non-resounding success.


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

I've put a 100 or so miles on the new Synapse. I like it, but don't love it; however it is a nice improvement over the previous model. I much prefer the Evo for the geometry and feel for myself. 
As for the bar/ stem combo. Cannondale had to go back and redesign their combo unit as they were having some problems with the pieces mating and staying torqued correctly over time. This will be rectified, but not for this year. Since this issues, they have removed the hi-mod models with these bars and have replaced them with their house brand carbon bars and aluminum stem. IMO this is a better solution as they are easier to fit to a rider.


----------

